# Tierbestimmung (Wurm ähnlich)



## Gladiator (10. Aug. 2013)

Hallo

Gerade eben war ich am Teich, und hab beim Strand ein Gras gesehen das ich nicht gepflanzt hab, habs von nahem angeschaut, und da seh ich irgendwas lebendiges daneben, ein Wurmähnliches Ding.

Ich denke der lebt im Wasser, da der "Wurm" mit der zeit wie austrocknete, als ich ihn auf einem Stein Fotografiert habe.. 


Hier die Bilder, vielleicht kennt ja jemand dieses Ding


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tierbestimmung (Wurm ähnlich)*

Moin,

das ist kein Wurm, sondern eine Waffenfliegenlarve.
 Für sowas haben wir auch diesen Thread.
Guckst Du Beitrag #14


----------



## Gladiator (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Tierbestimmung (Wurm ähnlich)*

uh
gleich mal speichern den Sammelthread


----------

